# Wingshooter's RH in Cocobolo



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Earlier this week, Roger sent me a message asking me to try out his new style rotating head frame. Apparently, Roger has some pull with the post office, because I had a note on the door 2 days later saying that I had a package to be picked up at the post office. I picked it up on Saturday morning and sure enough, it was Roger's frame.

The wood handle is make of cocobolo and is one of the nicest pieces I have seen in quite some time. I'm not usually a big fan of cocobolo as it can be pretty plain, but this one has a lot of figure and character in it. The feel of the grip is outstanding. Honestly, I don't think I could have carved it to fit my own hand any better than this...the finger grooves and the angle of the grip match my hand perfectly.

The metal rod forks swivel and spin freely to allow perfect alignment every time the bands are pulled back. The weld looks good and is ground nicely to there are no sharp edges anywhere. There is even a plastic plug on the bottom of the handle to hide the bearings and lock nut.

Here is a video of me doing a little shooting after only 4 hours of sleep...you can tell because I start to ramble on at the end :bonk:. No match light or card cut for me, but that all operator error...the slingshot did what it was supposed to do....I just didn't point it in the right direction.






In the near future, I plan on putting on some tubes to try to make this a speed shooter. I think that with the rotating head, it will come back to reload position very quickly. I'll update here when get a chance to try it out.

Roger, thank you very much for this frame...it is a wonderful addition to my growing Wingshooter collection and it will be in my rotation for shooting for sure.

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Look at that handle :wub:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

very nice carve


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great! And nice shooting as well


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a nice one for sure!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting..I think I would like to get a rotating head slingshot for my small collection~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks and sounds awesome!


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

That was nice of Roger. I hope to be getting one soon. :ups:


----------

